# Gig West Bay 5/2/08



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Went out gigging West Bay Friday night. Got a late start around 10pm. The tide was just starting to come in. Myself, crappieman32175, beachbumbailey, Cowboygunsmith45 and his buddy (forgot his 2cool name) walked one of my favorite areas until around 2am. We managed 5 nice flounder one was 21" almost 4.5lbs. We had to pass on 3-4 that were slightly undersize but overall we had a great evening out. Water clarity was great until the tide came up and the wind kicked up. We called it an evening and could have easily stayed as more and more flounder were moving into the area. We got all the flounder in ankle deep water and bait was thick in the area. Glad a few of the 2cool family were able to make it out. Here are some photos that were taken.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Solid Flounder and Cool Shirt! I got one of those--the last one!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Next time you guys go gigging shoot me a pm invite I will gladly go!!!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Next time you guys go gigging shoot me a pm invite I will gladly go!!!


ME TOO!!!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like y'all had a pretty good night. 

I've never done that, but i've been wanting to try.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice job...looks like fun!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Was a good time, I will PM those that said they want to come the next time. Overall it was a good evening only some minor cuts from a few fingers getting to close to the toothy flounder.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Nice report, On the same date someone was running a gig'n boat in Jamaica beach's wetland/bird area. I was wondering if it was someone on here and how they did.

Just curious since it right in front of the house


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

Makes my mouth water.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Piledriver said:


> Nice report, On the same date someone was running a gig'n boat in Jamaica beach's wetland/bird area. I was wondering if it was someone on here and how they did.
> 
> Just curious since it right in front of the house


It wasn't us... we had a lantern and the Academy underwater light specials... Someone here posted about gigging in there boat which made me want to try the extreme high tide on Friday. Speaking of tide, it was up pretty high. When we got back to the trucks, BeachBumBailey was nowhere to be found... I spotted him with the flashlight bouncing across a (for him) neck deep channel holding a 15lb backpack above his head, I couldn't help but laughing.

Also, where we parked was slowly getting full of water (which typically it doesn't) seems the ATV's have been rutting up the area and now the tidal area is increased drastically.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gosh... that one in the orange hat sure is cute. I might marry him... oh, wait... I already did. Y'all can have him anytime ya want him. 

Next time ya gotta take me, though.

Elaine
www.elainesaccounting.com


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice job, those are some solid flukes!!!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey 2cooler

When you guys go out next give me a PM and lets plan on a '2cooler outing for fun and to meet'. I thinking about taking my Yak and trying to gig afew-never done before, seen the light you guys are talking about-what power source you used to power light?


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Wow?*

Those are nice but i caught this 22 incher 5lber on rod and reel no giggin the real way?


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

yea that flounder bite healed up pretty good!! but i'll tell you what man them things got a set of jaws!!! sunday night i was beggin all my buddys "lets go again" that was a great time ready to go back whenever yall are!!!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris9681 said:


> Those are nice but i caught this 22 incher 5lber on rod and reel no giggin the real way?


Chris... dont think your the only special one... Caught this one the weekend before...


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Yeah?*

Too bad mines way bigger, Way bigger no contest


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

*Respect......*



Chris9681 said:


> Too bad mines way bigger, Way bigger no contest


Toot your own horn much? Thread thief?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

TheSampsonator said:


> Toot your own horn much? Thread thief?


:rotfl: lol... I saw his Fishing Report, even gave him some green guess it wasn't enough.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Where do you guys buy your gigging spears from?


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice flatties,where did you get the pieces to make your stringer.Thanks for any info.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Its a Bass Pro Shop special, its actually the best stringer I have run across for flatties... The spears I bought at Academy. I wrap mine with Tennis Racquet grip to add comfort.


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics ! Good eatin ahead...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Gosh... that one in the orange hat sure is cute. I might marry him... oh, wait... I already did. Y'all can have him anytime ya want him.
> 
> Next time ya gotta take me, though.
> 
> ...


LMAO! HE paid us ;-)

Anytime you want...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

WestEndAngler said:


> LMAO! HE paid us ;-)


I know better than that... unless he paid you in Flounder. I'm his accountant. 

Elaine
www.elainesaccounting.com


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Yah forgot about that... We'll have to get you out next time. Hope you enjoyed the flounder. I grilled mine up that Sunday, very happy all five of us were able to take a flattie home though good eats all around.


----------

